# Craigslist blocked?



## Jademax

So I am new to this site, AND was new to Craigslist. I never posted anything, but responded via email to a few items for sale, and a few jobs in my town. I dont even HAVE a craigslist account, I just replied to a few things, but I went online today and got this message on my computer...This IP has been automatically blocked.
If you have questions, please email: blocks-b1421209142460093@craigslist.org

Not sure why because, like I said, I never registered, or posted anything, or was rude to anyone. Does anyone have any ideas? Or is it just my luck?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

My best guess would be since you don't have an account with Craigslist, they may have software that identified you as a spammer. You may have replied to too many ads in too short of a time period without an account.


----------



## Doc

I've never heard of them blocking anyone.  Sounds like spam to me.  Check your computer for a virus or maiware.


----------



## road squawker

speaking of Craigslist,....... some idiot that lives about 2 miles away from me, just got arrested for advertising MOONSHINE on Craigslist.

the dummy sold the BATF people six gallons of shine after they replied to his ad for "‪#‎get‬ your shine on for NYE " .

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...Ltb6xGpw8r1SDl7VTTerClg&bvm=bv.83640239,d.aWw


----------



## JimVT

usually that stuff is on backpage.com . it is just like craigs but less rules . things like weapons are allowed.

 never heard of being blocked on craigs. I would be suspicious of the link. google or bing the link first and see what you get.


----------

